# 11 month old's urine has fishy odor - help!



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

This morning my DS's urine had a very strong fishy odor to it...something that has never happened before. Otherwise he seems healthy (no fever or obvious signs of infection) so I don't believe it could be a UTI - however, I will continue to check for signs just incase. A bit of history....about a week ago he developed an awful, awful yeast rash on his bum. I have switched to disposables while we get this under control. This particular pee that I smelled actually happened while we were doing some diaper-free time on the floor. As soon as he began peeing I could smell that odor in the air and it was *very* obvious when cleaning it up. To treat the rash I am using some 1% canesten (antifungal) cream and Sudocrem as unfortunately, all natural creams/remedies did nothing to touch the rash  And trust me...I tried alot! The rash is getting better thankfully. Any ideas as to what the cause could be? Oh and another history thing...yesterday he tried eggs for the first time, but literally only ate 3 tiny bites - so can't imagine that would have done it but you never know.

Any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

My first inclination would be to think it's the eggs, even if only three tiny bites. How old is he? Eggs are high in sulfur and can have a stinky fishy smell.

Is he breastfed? Did you eat something that might have had a fishy odors such as seaweed, fish or lots of eggs?

A fishy smell can indicate that he has a UTI, so you might want to make a trip to the doctor. Also, it often signals that he isn't getting enough fluids, so see if you can hydrate him more. Does his pee look really yellow?

Here's another link that might help:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/156546-what-are-the-causes-of-a-fish-odor-on-a-baby/


----------



## mrsdaksel (Aug 16, 2011)

My DD just had a UTI and I noticed the odor about a day or two before her fever. I don't have experience with the rash but as PP mentioned, it could be caused by many things. If he spikes a fever, I would take him in. Good luck!


----------



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't given DS eggs since the first day of the fishy smell...but 3 days later and the smell is still there. I decided to take him into the doctor just to be sure everything is okay. I collected a sample and they are doing a urineanalysis so I guess we'll see what comes of that. Of course the Doc's first question was "have you given him asparagus?". LOL

Amberskyfire - he is exclusively breastfed (except for solids of course) and I was trying to think if I have eaten anything different that could have caused the smell but can't think of what it could be. I take a DHA supplement daily but have been taking that all throughout my pregnancy and the past 11 months so I don't believe it could be that. I read the article on the "fishy odor syndrome" and am really hoping its nothing like that!!! That would not be something I would want my little man having to live his whole life with


----------

